

How the instruments in JAM with Chrome were made - kinlan
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/casestudies/jamwithchrome-interaction/

======
dspig
Title should be "How the instruments in JAM with Chrome were drawn" not "How
the instruments in JAM with Chrome were made". Or just use the original
article's title. I was expecting to read something about the sound.

------
robmcm
Seems a lot like the HTML map tag. Expect you could have done this
(-animations) in HTML <5

